# want to make an Attack Zombie Sally Puppet



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

I've always thought those looked pretty simple (and overpriced). Most life-sized figures you find in the store this time of year would work. Just make sure the body is hollow enough in the right places so you can fit your hand in it.


----------



## itsFREAKS (Apr 3, 2020)

Oldsguy350 said:


> I just saw the VFX Creative Studio attack zombie Sally puppet....OMG this thing is soooo cool. Has anyone seen a DIY on how to make one of these as $1500.00 is WAY out of my price range. They have the sound system for 250.00 which I could get but would like some advice on the actual puppet.


did you end up making one? I'd love to see it if you did.
I have a plan to make their lunging box
They want too much for that too.


----------

